# US Expat moving back to US and looking for a job..Please help!



## JeanMWL (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello,

I am a US citizen who has been living in Australia for 8 years. Having moved to Aus as soon as I graduated from college I haven't worked in the US in my chosen profession (i.e. Environmental Scientist). We are moving back to the US and I am trying to secure a job prior to our move in June this year. Any adivice/help on how to go about finding a job while still in Aus?

Help much appreciated.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Not easy ..but go thru sites like 
monster.com
Job Search | Job.com
Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed.com
Jobs & Job Search Advice, Employment & Careers | Careerbuilder.com

and any trade organization you have


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Given the job market at the moment, I'd say that you really need to make yourself available on site for interviews before you have much of a chance at an actual job offer. If you can't make a run back before your move, then launch your job hunt now, indicating that you will be available in the US from June on for interviews or to discuss opportunities.

If nothing else, it might shake out any employers interested in your CV so you can plan accordingly.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Get your resume polished, go through your professional network and the respective trade/specialty associations. Not being in market may pose a problem.
You say "we". Does "we" need a visa to reside in the US?


----------



## JeanMWL (Jan 14, 2013)

Than you all for your advice. 

We have hired a lawyer and begun the visa process for my husband. We expect to receive his visa by April/May. I don't think I will be able to make a trip back before we move, but I was really hoping I could secure a job before moving, make the whole situation less stressful!


----------

